# YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*CHEVERNY*", la montre de Tintin ;-)










"L'AquaTerra à la française". On est en plein dans le _sport-chic_, mais la montre penche malgré tout du côté d'une franche élégance.












De mes quatre _Yonger_ à "mouvement maison", cette *CHEVERNY* est la seule à avoir la vitre du fond logotée.

















[quote="Yonger & Bresson]YBH 8346-01 M
Fabriqué en France

Mouvement maison 
Modèle homme
Autonomie: 40 heures
28800 alternances/heure
Bracelet en acier
Boitier: 42 mm
Etanche: 50 M
29 rubis

12½ automatique
Verre et fond minéral haute résistance anti reflet
Fond acier clipsé gravé multi frappe

Garantie 5 ans
450 €[/quote]

La gamme : Yonger & Bresson, collection-montre-cheverny


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Belles photos. Un movement maison a 450 Euros? Je vais definitivement regarder ca de plus pres. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PKC said:


> Belles photos.


Merci PKC 



> Un movement maison a 450 Euros? Je vais definitivement regarder ca de plus pres. Merci pour l'info.


Le mouvement Ambre "MPB 1000" est de _conception_ maison. L'assemblage se fait également à Morteau, dans le Doubs.

Qu'en est-il des *pièces* qui le composent, là c'est le grand flou. Yonger/Ambre rechigne à communiquer là-dessus.
On suppose donc que les pièces sont asiatiques, vu le tarif final.

Toujours est-il que le mouvement :

ne ressemble à rien de connu ;
tourne à 28800 aph ;
est assez joli.

J'ai à présent quatre _Yonger_ équipées de ce nouveau mouvement maison (_Lavalière, Chenonceau, Cheverny_ et _Pyrate_), et j'en suis ravi.

Les montres sont garanties 5 ans (c'est à noter), et pour y avoir eu affaire à deux reprises (deux montres achetées dans des ventes-privées, dans lesquelles les promos sont phénoménales du genre -70%, mais où il y a assez souvent des soucis avec les modèles proposés), je peux témoigner qu'il est d'une efficacité remarquable : montres révisées/réglées impeccablement, et retour en moins de 3 semaines à chaque fois (à mettre en rapport avec les quatre mois et plus qui sont nécessaires pour récupérer une montre suisse du SAV, comme chez Omega par exemple).

J'en suis à présent à *8* _Yonger & Bresson_ (3 de l'ancienne collection, 4 de la collection "post-Ambre", et un vieux chrono à quartz qui doit remonter aux années 80~90)


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Je dois faire un voyage d'affaires en France dans quelques semaines, je vais definitivement m'arranger pour voir une Cheverny en personne.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PKC said:


> Je dois faire un voyage d'affaires en France dans quelques semaines, je vais definitivement m'arranger pour voir une Cheverny en personne.


C'est vraiment un modèle remarquable :-!

Ça faisait presque deux ans que je voulais m'en prendre une&#8230; et finalement j'ai craqué à la faveur d'une vente privée&#8230; je ne regrette absolument pas 














































La liste des distributeurs est ici : Yonger & Bresson, points de vente


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

leograye said:


> Cest manifique


Merci leograye ;-)


----------

